# using gnu screen in general



## osys (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi everyone here!!

Im glad registering this forum, really I like FreeBSD and in near future if it will be possible I'll donate, but now Ive got a non-FreeBSD specific question - how to disable input in screen session, keeping displaying what is happening?
I checked man and google, maby my bad English, but I didn't found.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2010)

You can try playing with the *writelock* or access control options.


----------



## osys (Dec 30, 2010)

Regardless to control options which is one of Ctrl a combinations? Writelock is ment here as permissions to screen socket?


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 31, 2010)

I think you want C-a Esc.  Then you can use page up / page down.  If you are just starting out with screen, you might want to check out sysutils/tmux.


----------



## osys (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, will try out! And what about socket file? Can I manage permissions via access rights to socket file? Really interesting question, I suppose


----------

